# Slayer Goes to Church!



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Some of you may have seen this, but damn it's funny!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Slayer, more like Prayer, am I right? Eh? Eh?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Haha yeah I've seen this before.


----------

